# That 'Wet Look' ?



## Mirakulous (May 5, 2009)

I have read on here that for that really wet looking, glossy finish after a deep detail, you need a dark colour on the car? Does that mean that the 'normal' silver wouldn't really achieve that look?

I really need to know, because I have only ever owned black cars (three of them) but want to change this time, like the TT in silver (normal or Avus finish!) and Kingfisher/Merlin Purple too....Like black as it's my preferred car colour but I already know my next car is going to be a 330cd (M Sport) BMW in black.....I can't do 5/5 black cars..even for me that is too much!!

So, what is considered 'dark' enough to achieve that glossy/wet look? 
And how possible is it to get close to that on a silver car......I mean can you REALLY detail the silver enough to make people (car lover or not!) just say 'wow' that car is spanking?

Help..Please...Could sway my decision in regard to a TT (MKI) purchase.

All input appreciated as ever....


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

View attachment 1
well i have a silver passat and i have just done mine and i can tell you it look fantastic, i have had a few comments from passer buys saying wow nice car mate, doesent that just feel great when some say that,

so my advice is yes go for it

i am looking forward to my wife getting her new tt roadster 6 more weeks to go

james


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

james,

what did you use to get the wet look?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't know what James used but any of these products should give a wet look prior to a few coats of wax 

PoorBoys - Black Hole









Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze









Clearkote Red Moose Glaze









EZ~CREME GLAZE


----------



## Mirakulous (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for reply guys. Mucho appreciated.

The silver does look spanking aswell, changes things slightly. Going to have a look at a Denim Blue(I think!) TT(MK1) tomorrow, what do people think, would that be considered as a 'dark' colour?
Oh, and Shurcomb...Thanks for those pics mate, I actually have that Meguiars already, so thats good to know....Will look into the others in due course.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the Meguires 7 show glaze with Meguires 21 sealant before i wax.

Its as wet and glossy as i can get it ...


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I absolutely love your wheels! Amazing what an extra inch can do!!! :lol:


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

this is an edition 30 gti golf that i detailed a few weeks ago, the wet look isnt hard to acheive on any colour it comes down to what products you use prior to the wax aswell. It was a fairly new car only had 4k on the clock and didnt need any major correction, it was clayed prior to machine polishing and then cleansed using dodo juice pre-wax cleanser, and given x2 coat of dodo juice supernatural.


----------



## James Foote (May 18, 2009)

Meguires cleaner wax and the gold wax, to keep the look i use a foam lance and hose it off the photo you see there is after 4 week of the job being done

hope it helps

james


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Silver is a hard colouor to achieve that "wet look". But when you do it looks fab!!! 

I used to use Zymol HD Cleanse and Swissol Onyx wax on my old TT. Always turned out looking smart!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> I absolutely love your wheels! Amazing what an extra inch can do!!! :lol:


Cheers Steve

:lol: ... Funny that..! She says the same about the milkman... :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Its really not difficult to get a wet look on silver at all.

I use Klasse AIO followed by Wolfgagnd deep gloss paint sealant. That on its own is enough, but if you follow it up with Chemical Guys wet mirror finish, you will bw a very happy boy.

Having said that the key is in the prep. If you have clayed the car first you will get maximum wet glossyness


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I think you can.


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

that wet enough?
































































its all in the prep! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

> I use the Meguires 7 show glaze with Meguires 21 sealant before i wax.


What product you use for waxing?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

alexisgt said:


> > I use the Meguires 7 show glaze with Meguires 21 sealant before i wax.
> 
> 
> What product you use for waxing?


collinite 476. :wink: And it is detergent resistant. This wax will last for a long periods of time. It is easy to apply and remove. Just get and meguires applicator pad.


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks for the reply!

is it easy for you to describe the hole polishing-waxing procedure? 

the result on your car is absolutely amazing!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

alexisgt said:


> thanks for the reply!
> 
> is it easy for you to describe the hole polishing-waxing procedure?
> 
> the result on your car is absolutely amazing!


  Very kind of you.

Tend to not polish much. One a year if that.

Heres what i do all done by hand.

Virosol on wheels 
Rinse
2 Bucket system with Johnstone's Baby Bath 
Wipe Dry With Meguires Drying Cloth 
Meguire's Clay Bar Kit
Rinse 
Wipe Dry With Meguires Drying Cloth 
AG Super Resin Polish
Meguires 7 show glaze 
Meguires 21 sealant 
Collitne 476S Wax
Autogloss Tyre Shine 
Turtle Wax Back to black Plastics

Its as wet and glossy as i can get it ...

On a budget...


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks very much bobski!

i will try your method asap!!


----------

